# Very first agility title ever!!!!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

The Q gods did smile upon us yesterday and gave us our Novice JWW Preferred title!!! We had a little bobble which equaled a refusal...so we had 5 points off. The standard course time was 44 seconds and Lars ran it in 23 seconds...including the second or two we took to regroup from the refusal. If we hadn't had the goof, Lars would have easily taken first because the next fastest dog was 6 seconds after us. :whoo: Go Lars GO!!!!!

Standard was another fabulous run overall. We didn't Q because Lars REALLY wanted the fake out jump in front of the teeter...and took it...and then dropped the bar when I groaned. LOL If I had kept my mouth shut...we would have Q'ed. Oh well. The rest of it was totally awesome.

So, we're no longer agility title virgins!!! We're going to concentrate on wrapping up that NAP title and then we move up to the big boy jumps of 24". We're showing in NADAC this Sunday and let's hope there are some new letters from that trial too


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats!! :clap2:


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Congrats! What an exciting weekend for Lars and you!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats! I realized very belatedly (ok, today) that Kit also earned her first agility title this past weekend: NADAC weavers (novice).


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Best wishes for Q'ing runs on Sunday.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

We did get another Q with a first place yesterday in novice tunnelers yesterday! It was a really fun course...which was nice because I've been on some that aren't so nice. No Q's in Jumpers or Regular...because of dropped bars. I think I need to spend the next couple of weeks reminding the flying monkey that the bars need to stay up. He clocked 6.46 YPS in jumpers and we finished the course in 14.8 seconds. When speeds like that show up...so does the carelessness in his jumping style. So back to jump grids goes the "Black and Tan Border Collie with the docked tail" LOL


----------

